# Police seek former UFC fighter War Machine in battery case



## John8204

> Mixed martial arts fighter War Machine was wanted Friday by Las Vegas police in connection with a beating that sent his “significant other” to the hospital, Metro Lt. Ted Glaud said.
> 
> “War Machine,” also known as Jonathan Koppenhaver, appeared in UFC’s Ultimate Fighter TV show in 2007 and was a Bellator MMA fighter, according to its website.
> 
> Glaud said Friday there is a chance Koppenhaver was headed to San Diego.
> 
> Koppenhaver’s manager could not be reached for comment Friday afternoon, because he was out of town. Bellator spokesman Anthony Mizzuca declined to comment about the incident early Friday, saying only that he represented the company and not individual fighters, but Bellator President Scott Coker later released a statement condemning Koppenhaver.
> 
> “We have a zero tolerance policy here at Bellator when it relates to any form of domestic violence, and after learning of this latest incident involving Jon Koppenhaver, War Machine, Bellator is releasing him from his promotional contract with the organization,” Coker said.
> 
> Koppenhaver is active online, and early Friday morning he took to the @warmachine170 Twitter handle and posted, “I can’t believe this … I must be cursed.”
> 
> About 1 a.m., he tweeted “Hungry…” and a flier for a weekend event involving his girlfriend, adult entertainer Christie Mack, at the South Point.
> 
> A short time later, he responded to a tweet questioning his relationship status with Mack. “f—- u talking about? She’s my Property and always will be,” he wrote.
> 
> His Twitter page also chronicles a run-in with a delivery driver and gives numerous descriptions of his libido, in which he laments how angry he gets when he has to go unsatisfied.
> 
> It was not confirmed Friday that his girlfriend was the “significant other” police said he sent to the hospital, but Friday afternoon Mack announced on Twitter that she could not attend the South Point signing because of a “personal emergency.”
> 
> “We are currently investigating allegations of a domestic dispute that occurred earlier today at approximately 4 a.m. in the 3400 block of Pueblo Way,” a Las Vegas police news release said. “During this incident two people sustained severe but non-life threatening injuries. Detectives are actively investigating this incident. As a result of this investigation, detectives have identified Jonathan Koppenhaver as the primary suspect.”
> 
> It isn’t Koppenhaver’s first problem with the law.
> 
> “Jon Koppenhaver is an explosive fighter with a troubled past,” ufc.com says.
> 
> Though he claims San Diego as his hometown, Koppenhaver’s page on Bellator’s website lists Las Vegas as his city of residence. He also has a record in Clark County.
> 
> In 2011, Koppenhaver was the subject of a negligence lawsuit against him; Kelly Murphy, former owner of the now-closed gay nightclub Krave; and Murphy’s company. A club patron alleged Koppenhaver beat him up while working as a bouncer.
> 
> In 2009, Koppenhaver was arrested on a felony charge of domestic violence with strangulation, which was dismissed, and a misdemeanor charge of domestic violence with battery. Koppenhaver pleaded guilty to the misdemeanor charge and was ordered to do counseling.












She might want to reconsider that whole "property of War Machine tattoo she got" 










And perhaps tating "MACK" in giant letters under your face is going to make you hide from the cops.


----------



## Bonnar426

I see War Machine's mission to get kicked out of every major MMA organization is going well for him. Now if only he can land himself in prison then he can show the world what a true winner looks like.


----------



## Toxic

Yay, two in one one week, who would have guessed war machine could put his gf in the hospital and still only be the second biggest scumbag in the former ufc fighter pool of the week. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joabbuac

Bonnar426 said:


> I see War Machine's mission to get kicked out of every major MMA organization is going well for him. Now if only he can land himself in prison then he can show the world what a true winner looks like.


I think he has already been to prison...


----------



## Ape City

Man, what a waste. Can't forgive that can't of violence either.


----------



## LL

Why on earth would anyone wanna date a pornstar?


----------



## LizaG

Ugh! Can't this guy just crawl under a rock and go away already? Hate him!


----------



## Soojooko

LL said:


> Why on earth would anyone wanna date a pornstar?


A massive schlong, I reckon.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

LL said:


> Why on earth would anyone wanna date a pornstar?


*"Because it's far better than just fapping in front of the TV." *


----------



## Bonnar426

Ape City said:


> Man, what a waste. Can't forgive that can't of violence either.


I stand corrected. It's official then. War Machine is nothing but trash. Have fun fading into obscurity.


----------



## 420atalon

Great week for MMA/UFC.

LHW Champion and one of the best fighters of all time throws punches in a press conference and two former fighters go to jail for domestic abuse.

Also recently multiple fighters have tested positive for banned substances.

Its no wonder MMA/UFC is losing fans/interest. I know they can't control everything and that they did their parts with Grispi and Koppenhaven but this just shows why it is so important that guys like Jones don't act the way he did. It really does paint mma fighters as the barbaric people some think they are.


----------



## Soojooko

420atalon said:


> Its no wonder MMA/UFC is losing fans/interest. I know they can't control everything and that they did their parts with Grispi and Koppenhaven but this just shows why it is so important that guys like Jones don't act the way he did. It really does paint mma fighters as the barbaric people some think they are.


I dont believe it. Ive been watching footie in the UK for a long time. Stories come out regularly about players being total arseholes. Greedy nasty people. Does it stop the fans? Nope. They lap it up.

Also, the UFC isnt losing fans/interest. I recently did a bit of number crunching in another thread and found that more people are going to live UFC events then ever before. See for yourself. Add the gate numbers for the last year and compare them to a typical year from what you would consider a popular period.


----------



## King Daisuke

Dude needs professional help. Listening him on JRE made me feel bad for the guy.


----------



## LL

420atalon said:


> Great week for MMA/UFC.
> 
> LHW Champion and one of the best fighters of all time throws punches in a press conference and two former fighters go to jail for domestic abuse.
> 
> Also recently multiple fighters have tested positive for banned substances.
> 
> Its no wonder MMA/UFC is losing fans/interest. I know they can't control everything and that they did their parts with Grispi and Koppenhaven but this just shows why it is so important that guys like Jones don't act the way he did. It really does paint mma fighters as the barbaric people some think they are.


I doubt that, I think the reason a lot of fans have lost interest is the fact we're getting a lot of rematches, a lot of shows, and simply put the talent level has dwindled. I know I'm no where near interested in MMA as I was back in 2011 when I joined these forums, and it's because the sport is just not as fun as it used to be, the matchmaking and guys like Okami, Fitch, and Shields getting cut really took a lot out of it for me.


----------



## hellholming

what a loser!


----------



## UKMMAGURU

What a waste, has shown on occasion that he is a very talented mixed martial artist.

California-1
Brain-0


----------



## rabakill

Judge not


----------



## 420atalon

LL said:


> I doubt that, I think the reason a lot of fans have lost interest is the fact we're getting a lot of rematches, a lot of shows, and simply put the talent level has dwindled. I know I'm no where near interested in MMA as I was back in 2011 when I joined these forums, and it's because the sport is just not as fun as it used to be, the matchmaking and guys like Okami, Fitch, and Shields getting cut really took a lot out of it for me.


Oh I know there are other aspects but these things definitely don't help MMA/UFC. 

UFC and MMA are going the route of boxing now. Pretty soon many people won't care about it at all but they will still have the hardcore fans like us to watch the big events.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Take them for what they're worth but according to his twitter, he's made multiple statements along the lines of "came home early to propose and I find him there" 

Basically eluding to him catching Mack with someone else and then going donkey kong.


----------



## hellholming

...I don't think he fits in there...


----------



## Killz

Following him and her on twitter has been fascinating these last few days. Interesting to hear the actual facts and not the rumours.

Sounds like he went home early to propose and caught her banging some dude and then proceeded to beat the shit out of the pair of them...


----------



## _RIVAL_

Killz said:


> Following him and her on twitter has been fascinating these last few days. Interesting to hear the actual facts and not the rumours.
> 
> Sounds like he went home early to propose and caught her banging some dude and then proceeded to beat the shit out of the pair of them...


Good times.... he was allegedly an MMA fighter too.... If he was I wonder who it is..


----------



## Rauno

Christy Mack has one of my favorite audition tapes. 

WM a sick man for doing all that but seriously a man who'se legal name is War Machine, has a past (right?) in such things, is a trained killer added to a pornstar wasn't going to end well.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/11/5991229/adjective-christy-mack-issues-full-statement-in-wake-of-alleged













And her statement-


----------



## GDPofDRB

Sick. The sooner this guy is dead and forgotten the better.


----------



## M.C

Brutal stuff.


----------



## _RIVAL_

CupCake said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/11/5991229/adjective-christy-mack-issues-full-statement-in-wake-of-alleged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her statement-


Holy shit he thrashed her.. what a POS.


----------



## Scarecrow

He no longer deserves the right to draw breath.


----------



## Rygu

What a piece of shit, hopefully he kills himself one day soon.


----------



## Joabbuac

CupCake said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/11/5991229/adjective-christy-mack-issues-full-statement-in-wake-of-alleged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her statement-


Oh wow, i didn't know it was that bad... he really ****ed her up. Im reading twitter, the guy is deranged.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

She's filth. He's scum. Hopefully, this experience results in her finding Jesus and him offing himself. I'm beyond bored with the War Machine saga.


----------



## King Daisuke

King Daisuke said:


> Dude needs professional help. Listening him on JRE made me feel bad for the guy.


I take it back. There's no excuse for treating a woman like he did. Dude needs to be put down.


----------



## Trix

CupCake said:


> And her statement-


If that's hard to read, it says.



At about 2 a.m. Friday morning, Jon Koppenhaver arrived announced to my home in Las Vegas, NV. After he broke up with me in May, he moved out of my house and back to San Diego. When he arrived, he found myself and one other fully clothed and unarmed in the house. Without a single word spoken, he began beating my friend; once he was finished, he sent my friend away and turned his attention to me. He made me undress and shower in front of him then dragged me out and beat my face. I have no recollection of how many times i was hit. I just know the injuries that resulted from my beating. My injuries include 18 broken bones around my eyes, my nose is broken in 2 places. I am missing teeth and several more are broken. I am unable to chew, or see out of my left eye. My speech is slurred from my swelling and lack of teeth. I have a fractured rib and severely ruptured liver from a kick to my side. My leg is so badly injured, I have not been able to walk on my own. I also attained several lesions from a knife he got from my kitchen. He pushed the knife into me in some areas including my hand, ear and head. He also sawed much of my hair off with his dull knife.

After some time, the knife broke off of the handle and continued to threaten me with the blade. I believed I was going to die. He has beaten me many times before, but never this badly. He took my phone and cancelled all of my plans for the following week to make sure no one would worry about my whereabouts. He told me he was going to **** me, but was disappointed in himself when he couldn’t get hard. After another hit or two, he left me on the floor bleeding and shaking, holding my side from the pain of my rib. He left the room and went to the kitchen where I could hear him ruffling through my drawers. Assuming he was finding a sharper, more stable knife to end my life, I ran out the back door, shutting it behind me so the dogs did not run inside to tip him off. I hopped the fence to the gold course behind my house and ran into a neighboring house. naked and afraid he would catch me, I kept running through the neighborhood running through the doors. Finally, one answered and I was brought to the hospital and treated for my injuries.

I would like to thank everyone for their support through this rough time. I am healing fast and well, and I appreciate a lot of the prayers and visits I have received over the past few days. After many months of fear and pressure to keep this man happy, although I fear for my life, I feel that I can no longer put myself in this situation. The cheating by him nearly everyday, and almost weekly abuse, is now more than I can stand. There is a $10k reward for the capture of Jonathan Koppenhaver at this time. Please report any information to your local police.

Thank you.


----------



## M_D

wow what a piece of shit, hopefully he gets what he deserves


----------



## Spite

M_D said:


> wow what a piece of shit, hopefully he gets what he deserves


A good arse raping in prison you mean?

Unfortunately I don't see many people being able to take him in prison.

Fingers crossed he gets shanked!


----------



## GDPofDRB

Spite said:


> A good arse raping in prison you mean?
> 
> Unfortunately I don't see many people being able to take him in prison.
> 
> Fingers crossed he gets shanked!


Prison rules though....

Funniest comment I saw all day yesterday was this one:



...what does that circle tat on his neck mean?

.... it means insert shiv here now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

I think he would have killed her if she didn't escape. Gosh, even a single blow coming from a strong man (not mentioning a professional fighter) can kill a girl and the severity and variety of her injuries shows how violently and repeatedly he hit her. She was lucky to get out.

This guy is a threat to society.


----------



## Joabbuac

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think he would have killed her if she didn't escape. Gosh, even a single blow coming from a strong man (not mentioning a professional fighter) can kill a girl and the severity and variety of her injuries shows how violently and repeatedly he hit her. She was lucky to get out.
> 
> This guy is a threat to society.


Yea, i can never understand how someone can keep beating on someone like that... i get lashing out or what ever, but to keep on beating the shit out of someone after the damaged has been done? You have to have someone wrong upstairs.


----------



## M_D

is it sad that i want to see him in the ufc again now so that dana would put him in match's that he would get completely destroyed in with one of the no named refs that dont know when to stop a match


----------



## Stun Gun

This guy is a piece of Shite. I find it funny that dog the bounty hunter is saying hes going to find him.


----------



## Rauno

Stun Gun said:


> This guy is a piece of Shite. I find it funny that dog the bounty hunter is saying hes going to find him.


What bounty hunter? Are those things even real? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Rauno said:


> What bounty hunter? Are those things even real?


I bet they are.


----------



## King Daisuke

Don't worry guys, The Dog's on it! 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ming-after-war-machine-if-he-doesnt-surrender


----------



## Jason12

What's the deal with this "friend"? The story mentions War Machine beating the friend and sending him away. Couldn't the "friend" have called the police? The rest of the story sounds somewhat time consuming...probably would of ended differently.


----------



## Joabbuac

M_D said:


> is it sad that i want to see him in the ufc again now so that dana would put him in match's that he would get completely destroyed in with one of the no named refs that dont know when to stop a match


I can see it now.... War Machine vs Josh Grispi, to the death, winner gets shot in the head.


----------



## _RIVAL_

The other guys at the house is named *Corey Thomas*, former reality show star....


----------



## John8204

_RIVAL_ said:


> The other guys at the house is named *Corey Thomas*, former reality show star....


bit of a stretch to call him a "star"






Definitely a sugerdaddy situation, crazy to think this was the same show that had that "reality star" that killed his girlfriend and hung himself in Canada.


----------



## Rygu

King Daisuke said:


> Don't worry guys, The Dog's on it!
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ming-after-war-machine-if-he-doesnt-surrender


This old dude better be accurate with his taser or he's toast.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Rygu said:


> This old dude better be accurate with his taser or he's toast.


Yeah... pretty sure War Machine would shit on Dog...

On a side note....


War Machine the prophet.....



> Embattled and on the run, MMA’s orphaned son, War Machine is hiding and running out of time. Currently, a full-scale man-hunt continues to be underway for the former UFC fighter charged with aggressively beating his girlfriend.
> 
> Almost prophetically, four-years ago War Machine sent out the following.
> 
> 
> If Dog the Bounty Hunter came to get me I'd beat his ass!
> 
> — War Machine (@WarMachine170) March 11, 2010


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I reckon Leland would handle War Machine if they caught up with him.


----------



## Joabbuac

Yea, War Machine is an unstable ****er... Dog better have a lot of back up. War Machine would not hesitate to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Rauno

That horrific assault aside, the bounty hunter-war machine thing is movie worthy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

*CAPTURED! War Machine arrested in California by U.S. Marshals*



> *CAPTURED! War Machine arrested in California by U.S. Marshals in connection with assault against Christy Mack*
> 
> _Bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do? Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?_
> 
> "War Machine," formerly known as Jon Koppenhaver, was apprehended by U.S. Marshals earlier today (Aug. 15, 2014) in Simi Valley, California, after a week-long manhunt which began shortly after the mixed martial arts (MMA) fighter was accused of assaulting ex-girlfriend Christy Mack in her Las Vegas home.
> 
> See graphic images of her injuries right here.
> 
> The incident took place immediately after the former Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) welterweight allegedly beat up a man who was quietly sleeping in Mack's home. All a part of a surprise marriage proposal gone wrong, according to Koppenhaver.
> 
> Nevertheless, the beatdown prompted law enforcement officials -- when they finally got around to it -- to issue seven warrants for his arrest (see a copy of the criminal complaint here), and he was also cut by Bellator immediately following the incident.
> 
> Arrest details straight from Nixle:
> 
> Further investigation revealed he was staying at the Extended Stay America Hotel located in Simi Valley. Simi Valley Officers alongside United States Marshals pinpointed his exact room and arrested him without incident. Inside the [hotel] room was a small quantity of cash and some pizza. The United States Marshal's Service turned Mr. Koppenhaver over to the Simi Valley Police Department for booking on his warrant from Nevada. He was transported to the Ventura County Jail.
> 
> Fortunately, no one else got hurt.
> 
> The much-publicized assault also caught the eye of Duane Chapman, better known to reality television show junkies as "Dog The Bounty Hunter," who warned the fugitive to turn himself in or risk losing his life in what was expected to be an inevitable confrontation.
> 
> Better luck next time, Mr. Dog.
> 
> Though he continues to maintain his innocence throughout the ordeal, War Machine will now have to plead his case to a judge and jury. But if his past run-ins with Johnny Law and these disturbing images carry any weight inside the court room, the future doesn't look so bright for the pro fighter.


http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/15/5999171/war-machine-arrested-california-christy-mack-brutal-assault-mma


----------



## M_D

man i really want to see this kid get his ass kicked more so than i have anyone else in a long time, if he gets set free somehow, Dana needs to tell GSP if he comes back his first fight can be Warmachine. 

I can see the the prefight warmup video now of gsp punching pads with pics of this girls wounds posted around the room.

it would be the best MMA card and fight for years


----------



## M.C

M_D said:


> man i really want to see this kid get his ass kicked more so than i have anyone else in a long time, if he gets set free somehow, Dana needs to tell GSP if he comes back his first fight can be Warmachine.
> 
> I can see the the prefight warmup video now of gsp punching pads with pics of this girls wounds posted around the room.
> 
> it would be the best MMA card and fight for years


Let's get someone who has finished a fight at least once in the last 5 years and has the ability to really hurt people instead. GSP from 5+ years ago I agree, but GSP now... that would be going too easy on him.


----------



## M_D

M.C said:


> Let's get someone who has finished a fight at least once in the last 5 years and has the ability to really hurt people instead. GSP from 5+ years ago I agree, but GSP now... that would be going too easy on him.


I thought at first too, but i think with this kind of motivation GSP would be a beast in the ring, also as much as most fighter would want to punish him for some reason i have a feeling GSP would try harder than most, just seems like that type of person


----------



## Stun Gun

make it a 10 round fight with GSP and War Machine would be half dead haha


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Seriously. The guy is a PRO fighter. To be beat up by GSP used to be a honored opportunity only the best fighters would get. He needs to get his ass kicked in prison. No lights. No media. No money. No glamour.


----------



## Spite

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Seriously. The guy is a PRO fighter. To be beat up by GSP used to be a honored opportunity only the best fighters would get. He needs to get his ass kicked in prison. No lights. No media. No money. No glamour.


He'd need to be shived in prison. The dude smashed like 15 men at a party once, I don't see many people trying their luck with him.

I said in another post, unfortunately War Machine will be just fine in prison, besides it's not his first time.

The only solace I take from the situation is that his career is over, and he'll be unemployable once released.

America has that 3 strike rule thing doesn't it? Does that mean that if offends again he gets a really long stretch?


----------



## M_D

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Seriously. The guy is a PRO fighter. To be beat up by GSP used to be a honored opportunity only the best fighters would get. He needs to get his ass kicked in prison. No lights. No media. No money. No glamour.


but...but..than i dont get to watch 


--------------

and yep we have the three strike rule


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

*Chael Sonnen: ‘I caught War Machine’*



> Jonathan “War Machine” Koppenhaver was caught and arrested earlier today in Simi Valley, California after days on the run following the horrific beating of his ex-girlfriend, adult film actress Christy Mack.
> 
> The story caught national attention due to the gruesome details and the dreadful pictures Mack shared of her injuries when giving her statement on Twitter.
> 
> Dog the Bounty Hunter was on the chase, Corey from Pawn Stars added in to the bounty, and other celebrities did what they could to make a difference in catching War Machine and bringing him to justice.
> 
> Ultimately the U.S. Marshals caught War Machine in a hotel room, but not without the help of former UFC title challenger Chael Sonnen:
> 
> 
> Okay, so obviously Chael is just playing to his character here, but it is nice to have something lighthearted come from such a terrible story. We can always count on Chael to bring a smile to our faces when the times are tough.
> 
> Here is to wishing Christy Mack a successful and quick recovery.
> http://www.fighthubtv.com/mma/chael-sonnen-i-caught-war-machine/


Another photoshop case? It's all over the place.



M_D said:


> but...but..than i dont get to watch


Point made.


----------



## Killz

Spite said:


> He'd need to be shived in prison. The dude smashed like 15 men at a party once, I don't see many people trying their luck with him.
> 
> I said in another post, unfortunately War Machine will be just fine in prison, besides it's not his first time.
> 
> The only solace I take from the situation is that his career is over, and he'll be unemployable once released.
> 
> America has that 3 strike rule thing doesn't it? Does that mean that if offends again he gets a really long stretch?


Isn't THIS his 3rd strike?


----------



## LizaG

Word is WM also roughed up a young woman at the place he was staying at too, I read it on CagePotato so not totally sure of how legit that is though.


----------



## Bonnar426

I have to admit I'm kind of sad Dog The Bounty Hunter didn't catch War Machine. Would have loved to seen that episode. Imagine what the conversation between War MAchine and Dog would have been like at the end of the episode. Hopefully we won't be hearing from this women beating piece of shit for a very long time.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Spite said:


> He'd need to be shived in prison. The dude smashed like 15 men at a party once, I don't see many people trying their luck with him.
> 
> I said in another post, unfortunately War Machine will be just fine in prison, besides it's not his first time.
> 
> The only solace I take from the situation is that his career is over, and he'll be unemployable once released.
> 
> America has that 3 strike rule thing doesn't it? Does that mean that if offends again he gets a really long stretch?




Has to be a conviction of 3 separate violent 1st degree felonies and then you are a 25 to life candidate... In California.....


Don't know much about Vegas.... That's where they're extraditing him....


----------



## Killz

http://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/assets/4909788/war-machine-arrest-report_new.pdf


Police report there.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Killz said:


> http://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/assets/4909788/war-machine-arrest-report_new.pdf
> 
> 
> Police report there.


Charges:
(1 COUNT) BATTERY W/ SUBSTANTIAL BODILY HARM
(1 COUNT) STRANGULATION
(2 COUNTS) BATTERY W/ SUBSTANTIAL BODILY HARM DV-RELATED
(1 COUNT) KIDNAPPING DV-RELATED
(1 COUNT) OPEN AND GROSS LEWDNESS DV-RELATED
(1 COUNT) ATTEMPTED MURDER DV-RELATED

I hope they all stick. This dude is obviously guilty. I'm not in favor of "rehabilitation". This guy is a waste and no asset to society, extermination should be the verdict. He has had the same ability as anyone else to not be a dangerous goon towards others.


----------

